

Jason Calacanis: We need to empower hollywood - not kill it - camlinke
http://www.launch.is/blog/we-need-to-empower-hollywood-not-kill-hollywood.html

======
marssaxman
'Can you imagine if Hollywood released a press releasing saying "Kill the
internet?"'

I don't have to imagine it; the rights mafia has been trying exactly that
since they found out about Napster. SOPA is just the latest "kill the
internet" and it won't be the last. PG's making a good point: instead of
fighting a purely defensive war, why not make them defend themselves against
us for a change?

~~~
BerislavLopac
I actually prefer Jason's point: why fight them at all if we can conquer them?
Focusing too much on the competition is counter-productive -- the focus should
be on the end-users' needs.

